# DHA license payments



## turfer (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi.
Is there a way for doing my DHA license payments? Unfortunately there isn't a way for payments from abroad
I mean any reliable agency or however. 

It's a bit confusing that there isn't any international bank code. The telephone Hotline tells I should ask a friend... :noidea:

Thanks for your hints

Greetings
Turfer


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As a doctor, when you get a job offer in Dubai - the hospital normally arranges and pays for your DHA licence.
It is unusual for you to apply and pay for a licence from abroad - without a job already arranged.
You need to use a local UAE debit or credit card to pay for it online.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As a doctor, when you get a job offer in Dubai - the hospital normally arranges and pays for your DHA licence.
> It is unusual for you to apply and pay for a licence from abroad - without a job already arranged.
> You need to use a local UAE debit or credit card to pay for it online.
> ...


That's not true.

First, it is better to proceed with your DHA license without a sponsor, if a certain hospital hosts you (these are negligible fees) then you are obliged to work for them at the beginning, and you won't have much space to negotiate the salary (salary negotiations start after you get the license and determine which type you will acquire).

Even if you decide to change the employer later, that's a long complicated pathway. So in my case I proceeded with my license under my name, and when I got it I negotiated with a few hospitals to get the best package/work conditions. You don't get a license initially, it's an eligibility letter. If you agree with an employer, you send them the letter they attach it with your signed offer letter and some other documents and issue the license, they will need your DHA username and password to upload everything. So my advice is sacrifice the small fees of licensure, and in return you would broaden your choices.

You will only pay 2500 Dhs till the eligibility letter is issued, then the hospital will pay the license fees (4000 Dhs).

Second, you don't need a UAE card, I paid all my fees using a credit card issued from another country.


----------



## turfer (Mar 9, 2015)

A.Abbass said:


> Second, you don't need a UAE card, I paid all my fees using a credit card issued from another country.


Unfortunately, at least with a german Mastercard and german Visacard, it isn't possible proceeding that epayment


----------

